
How Herpes Became a Sexual Boogeyman - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/12/genital-herpes-stigma-history-explained.html
======
toomuchtodo
There is a Phase 2 clinical trial of an HSV-2 vaccine in progress in
Australia.

[https://www.tri.edu.au/vaccine-herpes-simplex-
virus](https://www.tri.edu.au/vaccine-herpes-simplex-virus)

